
Twitter Rooms: a product design proposal for Twitter - davidbarker
https://medium.com/@danielrakh/twitter-rooms-e6f34e843e9a
======
danielrakh
Hey author of the article here. Thanks for posting. Would love to hear
everyone's thoughts!

